# Help with wiring set up/diagram for second battery, please



## Winedrinker (Oct 8, 2011)

Your help please!
We have bought an Autotrail Apache 634L and because we are hoping to rally on sites with no electricity, I have been advised to buy (and have now bought), two new leisure 110ah batteries, as the existing one is likely to run down more quickly when fitted along side the new one?

Now the crunch! Not being in any way DIY - how I envy you guys who are, I have no real idea what I need to do to fit the batteries in parallel(?) to ensure I get sufficient juice for a weekend's rally.

Can anyone help, please with a simple step by step idiot's guide, with diagram? I assume I have to disconnect the engine battery first of all. If this is laughable, you can tell the level of knowledge you are dealing with! :roll: 

Any assistance will as ever be very much appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sallytrafic (_Please note it's one f in trafic or the search won't work_) has posted some very detailed instructions on more than one occasion.

Suggest you search using the magnifying glass and specify the Author as well. Then you should have no trouble finding the instructions.

Dvae


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at Clive Mott's very handy guide - that tells you all you need to know.

Colin


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I think that your van is pre wired for two batteries, the 2nd set of wires are just curled up ready!

Simples

Eddie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pm which I've only just seen and answered

the link to the page you mentioned is here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-989039.html#989039

but that was just my take on it. It needn't be that complicated.

If you already have the wiring then it will be easier.

a post or two down shows possible wiring diagrams. It is difficult to find suitable parts to make off heavy cables in simple standard terminals easier if your battery has bolt holes rather than tapered terminals.

Can I also post a warning, a battery is a very dangerous thing. It can easily cause a fire and to work safe remove or tape up watches rings etc and use insulated spanners. You can just wind insulation tape around all the parts that don't fit on the nut.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

You can buy an extension harness from Sargents which just plugs into the existing wiring in the battery compartment! Literally a ten minute job! I think it costs about £12.

Roger


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If that is the case then that's the route to go.

I expect the wiring will then be like the first diagram:


----------

